# Questions on Relationship while lodging online application for wife.



## glen. (May 9, 2014)

What to write in all these questions. I am not at all good in writing and finding it very to describe these things. Could anyone help. and one more thing what to mention in Celebrant/Officiant name & Celebrant ID number, I have not got married in Australia.

*Give details of the financial aspects of the relationship between the sponsor and the applicant including but not limited to the following:
*
- Evidence of any joint ownership of real estate or other major assets (e.g. cars, appliances) and any joint liabilities (e.g. loans, insurance)
- Evidence that the couple have operated joint bank accounts for a reasonable period of time
- Sharing of finances
- Sharing of household bills and expenses
- Legal commitments that the applicant and sponsor have undertaken as a couple.

*Give details of the nature of the couple's household including but not limited to the following:
* - The living arrangements
- Information outlining the basis on which responsibility for housework is distributed
- Joint ownership or joint rental of the residence in which the couple live
- Joint utilities accounts (electricity, gas, telephone)
- Joint responsibility for bills for day-to-day living expenses
- Joint responsibility for children
- Correspondence addressed to both the applicant and their partner at the same address.

*Give details of the social aspects of the relationship between the applicant and the sponsor. How the relationship between the sponsor and the applicant is seen by their friends and family will be considered in assessing this application including:
* - evidence that the sponsor and applicant are generally accepted as a couple socially (e.g. joint invitations, going out together, friends and acquaintances in common)
- the assessment of the couple's friends and acquaintances about the nature of the relationship
- evidence that the couple have declared their relationship to government bodies, commercial/public institutions or authorities
statutory declarations made by the couple's parents, family members relatives and other friends
- joint membership of organisations or groups
- evidence of joint participation in sporting, cultural or social activities
joint travel.

*Give details of the nature of the commitment between the sponsor and the applicant. Evidence of mutual commitment of the couple include:
* - knowledge of each other's personal circumstances (e.g. background and family situation which could be established at interview)
- intention that the relationship will be long-term (e.g. the extent to which the couple have combined their affairs)
- the terms of wills
- correspondence and itemised phone accounts to show that contact was maintained during any period of separation.

*Give details regarding the history of the relationship between the applicant and the sponsor, including:
* - how, when and where the couple first met
- how the relationship developed
- when the couple decided to marry or commence a de facto partner relationship
- a discussion of the domestic arrangements, i.e. how the couple support each other financially, physically and emotionally and when this level of commitment began
- the couple's future plans.


----------



## rani (Aug 8, 2013)

Glen there is not alot of writing to be done apart from both you and your wife will have to write a statement about how you met, how your relationship developed, how long youve been together and perhaps your future plans as a family. 

The other things in the list you sent.. you need to collect evidence for, such as utility bills paid by you and your wife, joint bank accounts, rent agreements, assets and purchases youve both made as a couple. Really too much for me to list here.

Basically you should keep and collect anything that proves you are in a genuine relationship. There is a sticky post in the forum that has loads of tips for the type of evidence people have used but everyone's case is different. I suggest you do a lot of research by reading lots of posts here to understand what is expected in a partner visa application. I know it may seem overwhelming and daunting at first but there is not any way to avoid it if you want to be together here. 

You might consider speaking to a MARA registered immigration agent who can help you put an application together.

Have you lived in another country with your wife or is she at the moment living with you in Australia?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Actually, what Glen posted above is the information the online system gives you when it's asking you to write parts of your statement in the little text boxes. Glen, no one can help you with this as each couple's situation is different. You simply have to bite the bullet and write it yourselves. The applicant writes their own answers in these boxes on the applicant's application, and the sponsor writes their own answers on the sponsor's application. You probably want to write them separately and not read the other person's until you've completed it so it will sound like your own "voice." Then, before you submit your answers, compare them and make sure all your facts agree.

Basically what you're answering is:

1) How do you share finances? How do you support each other financially? Or if one of you is the sole earner, do they fully support the other, etc.? What you say here will need to be backed up by the evidence you upload later. Immigration basically wants an overview here of how your finances work together. 

2) Talk about your household. Where do you and your partner live? Do you live with anyone else? Do you rent or own? If rent, are you both on the lease? Who is responsible for what household tasks (for example, in our household I do the majority of the grocery shopping and my husband does all the cooking. Break it down task by task)? How is the payment for household utilities handled?

3) What do you guys do together socially? Do you go out with mutual friends? Do you belong to any clubs? Do you go to the movies together? Do you participate in sports (or go watch them) together, or go to museums together? What do your friends think of your relationship? Have you traveled together?

4) What arrangements have you made should something happen to one of you (wills, etc.) Be specific about the type of commitment you two have to each other. Is it long-term and permanent? What have you done that might demonstrate that?

5) This one's pretty self-explanatory. Explain the history of your relationship, giving all the details they've listed there. 

I hope that helps.


----------



## rani (Aug 8, 2013)

Oops sorry my bad.. thanks college girl


----------

